# boring me to death



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

how many topics have gone on over the last year or so that just degenerate into personal attacks, TTOC flame or off topic have all been effected tbh and of late so has mk1 section on some threads. religion, race or creed and bingo someone has an agenda to attack another forum member and it is getting tedious of late and i just get turned off from posting.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> how many topics have gone on over the last year or so that just degenerate into personal attacks, TTOC flame or off topic have all been effected tbh and of late so has mk1 section on some threads. religion, race or creed and bingo someone has an agenda to attack another forum member and it is getting tedious of late and i just get turned off from posting.


With you on this one Gaz :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Twa.... Oh. morning Gazzer and Mr Hilly. What a dreary day this has started out as. I hope it gets a little more pleasant.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Will deff inanely be backing off from here after personal snipes once again, Paul I fully understand now !!!!! Bollox to iPad spelling also


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

I haven't been on here for a while....

Just like the good old days!...Nothing has changed!


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

I am in total agreement Gaz.

I still take a look at the forum but post very little now as I cannot be bothered with the sniping which occurs more and more frequently whenever you speak your mind (and I don't mean taking pot shots at other posters with this). Some folk appear to think that the only opinion that matters or is the correct one is their own.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

YoungOldUn said:


> I am in total agreement Gaz.
> 
> I still take a look at the forum but post very little now as I cannot be bothered with the sniping which occurs more and more frequently whenever you speak your mind (and I don't mean taking pot shots at other posters with this). Some folk appear to think that the only opinion that matters or is the correct one is their own.


Had noticed Jim tbh and it is sad that you feel the same......so it's not just me nissed on a Friday night after all lol.


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Gazer, well put, too many people are so rude over the slightest point and quite frankly has a lack of consideration and respect.


----------

